# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (28. November 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2015 ist ab sofort     online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. Dezember    2014  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise    einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2015 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und    Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2015 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 01/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. November 2014)

Wie ich mich schon freue wenn morgen Mittag der Postbote kommt ^^.
Die Themen diesmal sind sehr interessant .

Vielleicht könntet ihr ja mal so ein Sonderheft zu der Assassins Creed Reihe oder so machen wäre voll cool die Entwicklung der Technik des Gameplays undso zu sehen .


----------



## Shurchil (29. November 2014)

Uiuiui - da freu ich mich. 
Tolle Themen - wie immer eigentlich.


----------



## Maqama (30. November 2014)

Entweder bin ich grad zu blöd, oder es stimmt was nicht.
In der Ausgabe gibt es ja auf Seite 36&37 den Aufruf zur Leserwahl 2014.
Unten Rechts im Kasten steht die Adresse:  " www.pcgh.de/leserwahl " , um abzustimmen.
Es scheint mir jedoch so, als würde dort lediglich das Ergebnis von 2013 stehen, die neue Abstimmung kann ich nicht finden.
Falls ich das was übersehen habe, wäre ich für einen Link dankbar =D


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2014)

Ahoi!



Maqama schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich grad zu blöd, oder es stimmt was nicht.
> In der Ausgabe gibt es ja auf Seite 36&37 den Aufruf zur Leserwahl 2014.
> Unten Rechts im Kasten steht die Adresse:  " www.pcgh.de/leserwahl " , um abzustimmen.
> Es scheint mir jedoch so, als würde dort lediglich das Ergebnis von 2013 stehen, die neue Abstimmung kann ich nicht finden.
> Falls ich das was übersehen habe, wäre ich für einen Link dankbar =D



Du hast nichts übersehen, wir haben die aktuelle Umfrage schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht "scharfgeschaltet".  Hinter dem Link erscheint die 2014er-Umfrage spätestens am Mittwoch, wenn das Heft im Handel liegt. Bis dahin ist es (nur) möglich, das auf der Heft-DVD hinterlegte Dokument auszufüllen und uns zu senden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XeT (30. November 2014)

Hab heute mit dem Lesen begonnen. Bin gerade im 970er Test. Gut finde ich das ich nun durch farbwahl auch die Diagramme lesen kann. Frage mich nur immer warum die Punkte auf den Linien weggelassen werden den. Die Seite 17 ist Werbung aber aufgebaut wie ein Artikel. Der einzige Hinweis ist die Bemerkung oben rechts in der ecke Anzeige und natürlich der hoch lobende Inhalt ohne inhalt. Da es somit mitten im eigentlichem Artikel erscheint finde ich das eher schlecht plaziert und aufgebaut.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. November 2014)

Das mit dem "MSI 970" Test zusammen mit den MSI Tools, MSI Updates..... 11 Seiten MSI war mir persönlich etwas zu viel MSI. Ansonsten war es trotzdem gut zu lesen und hätte nichts dagegen wenn das auch bei anderen Grafikkarten _(also andere Hersteller und auch mal AMD)_ möglich wäre.

Auch so sind in der PCGH wieder viele gute Artikel dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2014)

XeT schrieb:


> Hab heute mit dem Lesen begonnen. Bin gerade im 970er  Test. Gut finde ich das ich nun durch farbwahl auch die Diagramme lesen  kann. Frage mich nur immer warum die Punkte auf den Linien weggelassen  werden den. Die Seite 17 ist Werbung aber aufgebaut wie ein Artikel. Der  einzige Hinweis ist die Bemerkung oben rechts in der ecke Anzeige und  natürlich der hoch lobende Inhalt ohne inhalt. Da es somit mitten im  eigentlichem Artikel erscheint finde ich das eher schlecht plaziert und  aufgebaut.



Leider können wir uns nicht immer aussuchen, wo eine Anzeige (in diesem Fall ein Advertorial) landet. Eine derartige Platzierung bleibt die Ausnahme.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "MSI 970" Test zusammen mit den MSI  Tools, MSI Updates..... 11 Seiten MSI war mir persönlich etwas zu viel  MSI. Ansonsten war es trotzdem gut zu lesen und hätte nichts dagegen  wenn das auch bei anderen Grafikkarten (also andere Hersteller und auch  mal AMD) möglich wäre.
> 
> Auch so sind in der PCGH wieder viele gute Artikel dabei.



Das Dauertest-Format setzt sich nun mal mit einem einzigen interessanten Produkt auseinander und davon brauchen wir temporär mehr als ein Muster - da spielt nicht jeder Hersteller mit. Den Direktvergleich möglichst vieler Herstellerkarten findest du in den regelmäßigen Marktübersichten (aber das weißt du bestimmt). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "MSI 970" Test zusammen mit den MSI Tools, MSI Updates..... 11 Seiten MSI war mir persönlich etwas zu viel MSI. Ansonsten war es trotzdem gut zu lesen und hätte nichts dagegen wenn das auch bei anderen Grafikkarten (also andere Hersteller sowie verschiedene Karten) möglich wäre.
> 
> Auch so sind in der PCGH wieder viele gute Artikel dabei.



Ich persönlich finde den Artikel sehr gelungen - gib ihm mal eine Chance, denn hier erfährt man nicht nur was über die spezielle Karte, sondern über Serienstreuuungen im Allgemeinen, den teils ungewöhnlichen Spiele-Vorlieben der Tester und Benchmarks, die man sonst so nicht bekommt.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. November 2014)

Ich kritisiere auch nicht den Artikel ansich, denn der ist gut, mir ging es darum, weil nur Grafikkarte(n) von einem Hersteller getestet wurde, aber das hat Raff schon geklärt. Wenn viele Hersteller bei dem Versand von (mehr als einer) Testhardware nicht mitziehen wollen, ziehe ich dann doch meinen Kritikpunkt zurück und danke MSI, das durch deren Hilfe der Artikel entstehen konnte.


----------



## Xagi (1. Dezember 2014)

Is gekauft!  ...bin nach dem Spontankauf vom letzen Heft wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen...
Bin vor allem Gespannt auf den Retro Artikel über meine Grafikkarte   ...Die Karte is echt gut gealtert, bin mit der Leistung noch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnte mich irren, aber ich glaube, im Artikel von Philipp Reuter steckt ein häufig gemachter Fehler. Er schreibt, dass er DSR mit Faktor 2 eingestellt hat und gibt dazu die Auflösung 3840x2400 an. Soweit ich weiß, erfordert diese DSR-Auflösung aber den DSR-Faktor 4, denn Nvidia multipliziert nicht die Zeilen und Spalten des Monitors, sondern die Pixelanzahl. Schade, dass dieses tolle Feature etwas umständlich zu erklären ist. Mich hat das etwas zum Schmunzeln gebracht, weil ich das von der PCGH gelernt habe. Tsts, Herr Reuter!  Hätter er doch seinen Kollegen Vötter gefragt oder die PCGH gelesen. 

Was ist denn nun richtig angegeben, liebe Redaktion: die Auflösung oder der DSR-Faktor? Ich vermute, dass Philipp Reuter tatsächlich DSR 2 eingestellt hat und die Auflösung im Artikel falsch angegeben wurde, denn das würde erklären, warum der Screenshot von Borderlands auf Seite 15 mit angeblichen 3840x2400 der GTX 970 deutlich detailärmer und unschärfer aussieht, als der von der R9 290X gerenderte.



XeT schrieb:


> Die Seite 17 ist Werbung aber aufgebaut wie ein Artikel.


Das ist eine wirklich sehr fragwürdige Praxis, die leider seit Jahren gepflegt wird. Liebe Redaktion, muss das sein, dass Werbung als Heftartikel getarnt wird? Und jetzt zieht euch bitte nicht darauf zurück, dass das immer oben auf der Seite als Werbung gekennzeichnet ist. Wenn sowohl die Aufmachung als auch der Sprachstil offensichtlich dem der Heftartikel entspricht, dann hat das für mich mehr als nur ein kleines Geschmäckle. Eure Werbepartner (oder wie das heißt) wissen genau so gut wie ihr, dass nicht wenige Leser die Kennzeichnung als Werbung übersehen. Dass nur naive Personen oder solche, die sich gründliches Lesen gar nicht erst angewöhnt haben, darauf hereinfallen, macht die Sache nicht besser, im Gegenteil: man könnte so etwas auch als Bauernfängerei bezeichnen. Ich werfe niemandem vor, dass er Geld verdienen möchte, schon gar nicht der PCGH, die ich seit Jahren gerne lese, aber muss dieser Trick wirklich sein?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2014)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich irren, aber ich glaube, im Artikel von Philipp Reuter steckt ein häufig gemachter Fehler. Er schreibt, dass er DSR mit Faktor 2 eingestellt hat und gibt dazu die Auflösung 3840x2400 an. Soweit ich weiß, erfordert diese DSR-Auflösung aber den DSR-Faktor 4, denn Nvidia multipliziert nicht die Zeilen und Spalten des Monitors, sondern die Pixelanzahl. Schade, dass dieses tolle Feature etwas umständlich zu erklären ist. Mich hat das etwas zum Schmunzeln gebracht, weil ich das von der PCGH gelernt habe. Tsts, Herr Reuter!  Hätter er doch seinen Kollegen Vötter gefragt oder die PCGH gelesen.
> 
> Was ist denn nun richtig angegeben, liebe Redaktion: die Auflösung oder der DSR-Faktor? Ich vermute, dass Philipp Reuter tatsächlich DSR 2 eingestellt hat und die Auflösung im Artikel falsch angegeben wurde, denn das würde erklären, warum der Screenshot von Borderlands auf Seite 15 mit angeblichen 3840x2400 der GTX 970 deutlich detailärmer und unschärfer aussieht, als der von der R9 290X gerenderte.



Argh! Sorry, den Faktor habe ich tatsächlich falsch angegeben. Die Auflösung stimmt aber. Das das Bild der Radeon schärfer wirkt, liegt an der hohen  Zoom-Stufe und der verwendeten Downsampling-Methode bzw. Filter. Der Lanczos-Filter von GeDoSaTo resultiert in einem ausgesprochen scharfen Bild, in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Sharpening-Filter, der zusätzlich beim Downsampling zum Einsatz kommt. DSR ist selbst mit heruntergedrehtem Gauss-Filter deutlich weniger scharf. In den meisten Spielen ist mir Lanczos zu scharf, der Filter macht meiner Meinung erst bei sehr hohen Downsampling-Auflösungen Sinn, bei denen GeDoSaTo zwei Downsamplingstufen nutzt (z.B.: 7.680 x 4.320 -> 3.840 x 2160 -> 1.920 x 1.080). In Borderlands sieht der Filter aber wegen der Comic-Optik gut aus, er hebt die scharfen Kanten hervor.

Qualitativ und was die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten betrifft, ist GeDoSaTo mit einigem Abstand die beste Methode, nur die Direct-X-9-Beschränkung ist eben ein ziemlicher Nachteil. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Argh! Sorry, den Faktor habe ich tatsächlich falsch angegeben. Die Auflösung stimmt aber. Das das Bild der Radeon schärfer wirkt, liegt an der hohen  Zoom-Stufe und der verwendeten Downsampling-Methode bzw. Filter. Der Lanczos-Filter von GeDoSaTo resultiert in einem ausgesprochen scharfen Bild, in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Sharpening-Filter, der zusätzlich beim Downsampling zum Einsatz kommt. DSR ist selbst mit heruntergedrehtem Gauss-Filter deutlich weniger scharf. In den meisten Spielen ist mir Lanczos zu scharf, der Filter macht meiner Meinung erst bei sehr hohen Downsampling-Auflösungen Sinn, bei denen GeDoSaTo zwei Downsamplingstufen nutzt (z.B.: 7.680 x 4.320 -> 3.840 x 2160 -> 1.920 x 1.080). In Borderlands sieht der Filter aber wegen der Comic-Optik gut aus, er hebt die scharfen Kanten hervor.
> 
> Qualitativ und was die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten betrifft, ist GeDoSaTo mit einigem Abstand die beste Methode, nur die Direct-X-9-Beschränkung ist eben ein ziemlicher Nachteil.
> 
> ...



Aha. Danke für die Info, da habe ich wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (3. Dezember 2014)

An sich ne sehr gute Ausgabe mit ordentlich Info-Futter.

Aber die SLI / Crossfire UHD Benches hättet Ihr Euch meines Erachtens sparen können, da jedem bekannt sein sollte das ein Dual-GPU-Gespann für UHD (& alle Regler oben) nicht ausreicht.

Zur Info:

Single-GPU = HD
Dual-GPU    = WQHD
Quad-GPU   = UHD

Triple-GPU bringt in zu wenig Games einen FPS-Vorsprung.

& jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit das die Lesegemeinde sich für Quad-SLI nicht interessiert oder nicht leisten kann, denn darum geht es nicht.
Sondern das Ihr uns zeigt was geht & was für die jeweilige Auflösung sinnvoll ist. Denn andere zeigen es ja auch, oder warum präsentiert Ihr weiterhin in der Print UHD-Monitore?

Also leiht, least oder sponsert Euch endlich die nötige Hardware & zeigt es uns.

http://www.tomshardware.de/radeon-r...ydra-wasserkuhlung,testberichte-241536-9.html


http://us.hardware.info/reviews/562...way-sli--4-way-sli-review-benchmarks-crysis-3


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2014)

Zugegeben, interessant sind Triple- und Quad-GPU-Setups schon. Allerdings nur in der Theorie. In der Praxis ist das eine einzige Qual - nicht nur für das Netzteil, sondern für den Nutzer, der vor lauter Problemen und Glitches kaum vernünftig benchen, geschweige denn angenehm spielen kann. Zumindest war das bislang immer so, wenn wir derartige Artikel machten. Der letzte ist eine Weile her, aus den genannten Gründen. Während Dual-GPU-Betrieb sowas wie eine offizielle, gepflegte Lösung darstellt, ist alles darüber hinaus experimentell. Eine große Baustelle, die eigentlich nur im 3D Mark ordentlich läuft (und selbst dort nicht immer).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pyrodactil (3. Dezember 2014)

Klar hat man nur was von der theoretischen Leistung, & In der Praxis bremsen einen die Gametreiberprofile & Mikroruckler, die man mit Dual GPU nicht mehr (merkbar) hat.
Aber bis 4K von einer oder zwei GPU´s vernünftig gestemmt werden, sollten alle Medien das 4K Thema bis dato begraben.

MAINGEAR Titan Z SLI vs 295X2 CrossFire Review, 4K Benchmarks:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM2jz0wC3Bs


MfG,
Pyro


----------



## Marcimoto (3. Dezember 2014)

Sieht sehr interessant aus. Wird morgen gekauft.
Ich war heute sogar erst im Nachbarort und habe überlegt noch zum Zeitschriftenhandel zu fahren, aber dann dachte ich, dass es sowieso erst am 5.12. erscheint 

Egal, dann halt morgen, ick freu mir


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Klar hat man nur was von der theoretischen Leistung, & In der Praxis bremsen einen die Gametreiberprofile & Mikroruckler, die man mit Dual GPU nicht mehr (merkbar) hat.
> Aber bis 4K von einer oder zwei GPU´s vernünftig gestemmt werden, sollten alle Medien das 4K Thema bis dato begraben.



Das ist doch Käse. Nur weil 4k nicht mit 8xSGSSAA und Texturmods + Downsampling von weniger als 4 Karten gestemmt werden kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man damit nicht spielen kann. Mit reinem FXAA (das durch die hohe Auflösung die Bildqualität längst nicht so beeinträchtigt wie unter 1080p) laufen viele Spiele schon auf heutigen highend-GPUs anständig.


@ Topic: die aktuelle Ausgabe gefällt. Besonders die individuellen Langzeittests sind wieder besonders erhellend - mit den ganzen persönlichen Vorlieben, Spielen und Settings der beteiligten Redakteure wird hier ein viel breiteres und facettenreicheres Bild von den jeweiligen Hardwareteilen zusammengestellt, als es in normalen Testartikeln nach Schema F der Fall ist. Gutes Format


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Dezember 2014)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Klar hat man nur was von der theoretischen Leistung, & In der Praxis bremsen einen die Gametreiberprofile & Mikroruckler, die man mit Dual GPU nicht mehr (merkbar) hat.



Raff bezog sich nicht nur darauf, dass die Wiedergabe mit mehr als zwei GPUs nur bedingt flüssiger wird, sondern auch auf harte Praxisprobleme. Wie ich selbst in meinem PCI-Express-Skalierungstest (PCGH 12/14) feststellen musste: Triple-GPU endet ganz schnell damit, dass man erstmal einen Tag extra braucht, um das System in einer bestimmten Anwendung zum laufen bringt. Und "laufen" bedeutete für mich nur "ich kann benchen". Das es z.B. in Call of Duty bei einem von zwei GPU-Herstellern bis zu 6 Durchläufe und 10 Minuten brauchte, bis eine Szene ohne Framedrops lief, war mir relativ egal. Ein Spieler, der ständig neue Szenen sieht, hätte das Spiel mit Triple-GPU gar nicht spielen können.


----------



## wolflux (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi, hatte ich noch nie aber diesmal läuft die DVD nicht, wo darf ich das reklamieren? 
MfG.wolflux
habe es gefunden, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ich habe Dich Thorsten & Deinen Kollegen Raff schon verstanden das Quad-SLI praktisch sinnfrei ist.  Aber genauso sehe ich das mit UHD zum zocken. Das hat uns ja Euer "doppelt gemoppelt" Test nochmals bewiesen. Für mich ist WQHD mit Dual-SLI 2015 trumpf, & UHD glaskugelmäßig 2016.

Wie geschrieben, sonst eine Top Ausgabe die ich sehr gerne lese.

Gruß ans PCGH-Team


----------



## sinchilla (9. Dezember 2014)

ich habe folgende fragmente eines (wahrscheinlich deutschen) textes auf der cd gefunden haben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr mir das übersetzen?!

ansonsten gute & interessante themen in der print!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2014)

Oha, du hast offenbar einen Umlaute-Bug im DVD-Menü gefunden - jedes ö, ä, ü verursacht eine Fehldarstellung und fehlende Zeichen. Das sehen wir uns an - danke für den Hinweis. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marvinj (10. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen,
nun ich muss sagen, das war mal wieder eine überaus gelungene Ausgabe! 
Der Test der Grakas war super und ebenso das Special. Am Besten gefallen hat mir tatsächlich, dass in euren Tests (ich weiß nichtmehr genau wo^^) den FX 8350 benutzt habt, und damit dargestellt habt, dass nicht unbedingt ein High-End-Intel-Prozessor benötigt wird, da man meist ins GPU-Limit läuft. Außerdem wird darauf hingewiesen, dass durch Mantle und Merhkernoptimierungen auch diese (alte und oft als schlecht bezeichnete) CPU noch den Anforderungen heutiger Spiele entspricht. Soetwas muss allen Leute ja mal klargemacht werden, dass eien CPU im unteren Mittelfeld des Leistungsindex nicht unbedingt schlecht ist 

Interessant fand ich auch, wie unterschiedlich die 4 Testmuster der MSI 970 waren...


----------



## wolff-hd (10. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend. 
hab mir gestern nach langer zeit mal wider die PCGH gegönnt, da ich mir grad nen neuen Rechner kaufe.

Bin mitten in dem Artikel PCGH  Extrem-PC 2014 auf Seite 86. 
Auf Seite 87 ist Werbung und auf Seite 88 kommt schon Pimp my Pc.

Ist das so gewollt oder fehlt da wirklich was?
hab bestimmt 5 Minuten gesucht wo der Artikel weiter geht...
kein Fazit, nix woran man erkennt das der Artikel aufhört.

ihr behandelt die Garka, das Gehäuse, sogar die Lüfter und das Netzteil, sowie die ssd.

ihr behandelt aber nicht das Mainboard bzw. den Arbeitsspeicher.

was mir ebenfalls das Gefühl vermittelt das hier was im Text fehlt.

oder ist das ganze nur nen Lückenfüller?

MfG wolff-hd

P.s. ansonsten ganz nette Lektüre


----------



## PCGH_Tom (11. Dezember 2014)

wolff-hd schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> hab mir gestern nach langer zeit mal wider die PCGH gegönnt, da ich mir grad nen neuen Rechner kaufe.
> 
> Bin mitten in dem Artikel PCGH  Extrem-PC 2014 auf Seite 86.
> ...



Da fehlt nix, im Gegenteil, es musste aus Platzgründen einiges gekürzt werden, daher ist wohl auch das Autorenkürzel am Ende verloren gegangen. Mehr zum Extrem-PC gibt es übrigens demnächst online 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Bragidonar (15. Dezember 2014)

Der Aufmacher "reicht ihr PC für Next Gen-Spiele" ?! Gehts noch.....

Es ist doch klar erkennbar das nicht die PC's der User aufgerüstet werden müssen sondern die Software  optimiert werden muss.

Noch nie waren PC's und Konsolen so gleich ....

Mit solchen Aufmachern wird den User quasi gesagt ihr braucht neue Hardware. Das ist bei den meisten GamerPC's nicht notwendig....

Über 75% der PC's haben gut die doppelte Grafikleistung (Rechenleistung) wie jede Konsole. Was soll der Schwachsinn mit immer mehr kaufen kaufen. 

PCGH sollte sich eher dafür stark machen das Spiele und Betriebssysteme besser optimiert werden und nicht ihre Leser dazu bringen überteuerte Hardware zu kaufen!!!

Bekommt ihr dafür Geld die Lämmer zur Schlachtbank zu führen ?

Geht gar nicht PCGH....


----------



## Bragidonar (15. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Begründung weshalb man das PCGH Heft nicht über über die Google App "Play Kiosk" beziehen kann ?  Schon merkwürdig das man extra die ikiosk App von Springer verwenden muss wenn auf jedem Android Gerät Play Kiosk schon vorhanden ist......


----------



## Pixy (16. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Da fehlt nix, im Gegenteil, es musste aus Platzgründen einiges gekürzt werden, daher ist wohl auch das Autorenkürzel am Ende verloren gegangen. Mehr zum Extrem-PC gibt es übrigens demnächst online
> 
> Grüße,
> Tom



Warum kürzt ihr nicht die Werbung auf Seite 87, dann hätte man in der Tat nicht so das Gefühl als höre es mitten drin auf.
Dadurch hättet Ihr eine Seite mehr gehabt.

Das man hier auf der Internetseite teils mit Werbung vollgespamt wird ist eine Sache, aber warum bei einer Zeitschrift wo man Geld für bezahlt.
Das muss ich an diesem Punkt auch bemängeln.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Warum kürzt ihr nicht die Werbung auf Seite 87, dann hätte man in der Tat nicht so das Gefühl als höre es mitten drin auf.
> Dadurch hättet Ihr eine Seite mehr gehabt.
> 
> Das man hier auf der Internetseite teils mit Werbung vollgespamt wird ist eine Sache, aber warum bei einer Zeitschrift wo man Geld für bezahlt.
> Das muss ich an diesem Punkt auch bemängeln.



Ehrlich, wir sind mit der Platzierung der Werbung auch nicht immer zufrieden, aber sie ist wichtig. Ohne Werbung würde das Heft gewiss nicht ab 3,99 Euro im Laden liegen, eher bei 9,99 (wobei diese Zahl eine Schätzung ist).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Raff,

es ging mir hier eher um den Text, der mitten drin aufzuhören scheint.
Das er tatsächlich zu Ende ist ist eine Sache, aber man hat eben das Gefühl, dass es nicht so ist.
Anschliessend kommt Werbung und was neues.

Ich würde auch 10€ für die Zeitschrift bezahlen, wenn sie dafür anständig ausgefüllt wäre.
Habe mal eben die Seiten gezählt.

Von 126 Seiten (Ausgabe 12/2014) sind 26Seiten reine Werbung.
Dazu kommen noch die ganzen klein werbeflächen, die nahezu auf jeder Seite zu finden sind.
Alles zusammengerechnet kommt man bestimmt auf 28 Seiten reine Werbung.

Und dafür wird im Text gespart bzw. dieser wird sogar gekürzt, nur damit darunter eine mini Fläche an Werbung Platz findet. 


PS: Die aktuelle Ausgabe hatte ich jetzt nicht parat, deswegen die Ausgabe davor.
Dürfte aber nicht so ein großen Unterschied machen.

Fakt ist, wenn ich die Focus und co. Lese, kosten die auch kein Vermögen und da ist prozentual weniger Werbung enthalten als in eurer Zeitschrift.


----------



## Marcimoto (19. Dezember 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ich würde auch 10€ für die Zeitschrift bezahlen, wenn sie dafür anständig ausgefüllt wäre.



Da würdest du aber ziemlich alleine mit stehen. Die Masse würde nunmal keine 10€ ausgeben.



Pixy schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn ich die Focus und co. Lese, kosten die auch kein Vermögen und da ist prozentual weniger Werbung enthalten als in eurer Zeitschrift.



Und du meinst nicht auch, dass der Focus einen "etwas" größeren Absatz auf dem Markt hat? Schlicht dem Grund geschuldet, dass eine breitere Masse angesprochen wird.

BacktoTopic: Sehr schöne Artikel, besonders der Test zu den neuen Spielen, die Grafiktrends und der Langzeittest haben mir gefallen 

Was mir aber sofort sehr positiv in's Auge gefallen ist, ist der GPU Leistungsindex, der nun mehr Platz bekommen hat und wieder 20 Karten im Vergleich sind. Sehr gut!
Dass ihr diese Anzahl an GPUs zwar früher mal auch in eine Zeile mit nur etwas weniger aufgeführten Spielen bekommen habt zeigt, dass ihr zwischendrin echt Platz verschwendet habt, aber so finde ich es perfekt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Dezember 2014)

MarCy schrieb:


> Dass ihr diese Anzahl an GPUs zwar früher mal auch in eine Zeile mit nur etwas weniger aufgeführten Spielen bekommen habt zeigt, dass ihr zwischendrin echt Platz verschwendet habt, […]


Da muss ich mal reingrätschen: Wir hatten zwischendrin auch schon abgespeckte Index-Versionen, die wurden aber nach User-Feedback und einer öffentlichen Abstimmung hier im Forum gegen die ausführlichere Version ersetzt. Man wollte lieber wenige GPUs, dafür aber die vielen Einzelwerte der getesteten Spiele. Die entsprechende Umfrage müsste im Quickpoll-Board noch zu finden sein.


----------



## Marcimoto (19. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal reingrätschen: Wir hatten zwischendrin auch schon abgespeckte Index-Versionen, die wurden aber nach User-Feedback und einer öffentlichen Abstimmung hier im Forum gegen die ausführlichere Version ersetzt. Man wollte lieber wenige GPUs, dafür aber die vielen Einzelwerte der getesteten Spiele. Die entsprechende Umfrage müsste im Quickpoll-Board noch zu finden sein.


Jap, das stimmt, denn ich war einer derjenigen.
Allerdings gab es vor dem Index, der ganz ohne Spieleangaben daherkam ja lange Zeit einen Index, in dem mehrere Spiele aufgeführt wurden, wenn auch nicht so viele wie inzwischen, und trotzdem 20 GPU's aufgeführt werden konnten, dank geringerer Zeilenabstände und kleinerer Schrift. 

Aber das ist Schnee von gestern, denn die jetzige Lösung ist mMn perfekt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben allerdings auch eine schwankende Anzahl von Spielen im Index - daran kann's auch gelegen haben.


----------



## Marcimoto (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann gut sein. Wie auch immer, je mehr Spiele, desto besser die Vergleichbarkeit 
Also zwei Games passen noch in die Liste  aber nur kein Stress


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2014)

Der nächste Parcours-Refresh folgt erst im Frühjahr, zumindest wäre das turnusgemäß. Dann kommen direkt neue Geschichten wie GTA 5 und Witcher 3 in den Index. Bis dahin müssen wir einige Karten mit den neuen "Wundertreibern" in den bewährten Spielen nachtesten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## schadeschade (22. Dezember 2014)

wo sind denn diese next-gen spiele von denen immer alle reden? 
bislang reichen ja sogar noch gpus von 2012 vollkommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ehrlich, wir sind mit der Platzierung der Werbung auch nicht immer zufrieden, aber sie ist wichtig. Ohne Werbung würde das Heft gewiss nicht ab 3,99 Euro im Laden liegen, eher bei 9,99 (wobei diese Zahl eine Schätzung ist).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Weniger Werbung die besser platziert ist damit der Lesefluss nicht gestört wird und dafür fängt das Heft ab 6€ an?
Es gibt sicher genug Leute die den Preis bezahlen würden wenn die Lesbarkeit verbessert wird.


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

Wieso bietet ihr nicht einfach eine NON-AD Version für Abonnenten an die Bereut sind 7-9€ zu bezahlen? Es gibt bestimmt genug Abnehmer dafür.
Gruß


----------



## Winter[Raven] (6. Januar 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hi, hatte ich noch nie aber diesmal läuft die DVD nicht, wo darf ich das reklamieren?
> MfG.wolflux
> habe es gefunden, hat sich erledigt.



Jap, DVD Schrott .... Weder im PCGH Rechner noch im Laptop.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2015)

Dgx schrieb:


> Wieso bietet ihr nicht einfach eine NON-AD Version für Abonnenten an die Bereut sind 7-9€ zu bezahlen? Es gibt bestimmt genug Abnehmer dafür.
> Gruß



Stückzahlen und stark erhöhter Layout-Aufwand.


----------

